# Halo 3 ODST?



## sbugir (Sep 23, 2009)

Hey, just wondering if anyone bought Halo 3 ODST for the 360. If you did, I'd like to here what you think so far, and if you'd like to do some firefight achievements


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Sep 23, 2009)

I was with my friend yesterday and he bought it, we played part of the campaign, the guns look pretty cool. Its looks like a more futuristic game than the other halos i have played.


----------



## kamakiri (Sep 24, 2009)

Waiting till it goes on sale...


----------



## revmdn (Sep 24, 2009)

Just beat it on Legendary. I love the whole Halo franchise.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 24, 2009)

best halo yet  

I always thought Halo 2 was the best and this feels like a massivly updated version  

To be honest i only wanted it for the maps, but as soon as it came out all my friends brought it and been on it ever since so they got me to get it  

Wanting it for the maps was great becuase they i had an extra campaign, an extra game mode, and a beta trial  

My Gamertags Gordon 3man uk if anyone wants a game, might be busy playing with my friends though, but make sure you send me a message aswell so i dont decline it thinking its someone random


----------



## yeatzee (Sep 24, 2009)

Its AMAZING! lol.

I didn't buy it my neighbor/best friend did and we've almost beaten it. He let me borrow it all yesterday so: Firefight is epic to say the least, and the campaign is something completely different than what we halo fans are used to... its refreshing  

I should have my own copy soon  

Edit: oh, and the new pistol is T3H B3ST Z0RZ.... (sorry I couldn't resist)


----------



## sbugir (Sep 24, 2009)

Totally agree about the pistol...its so 1337


----------



## yeatzee (Sep 24, 2009)

Definitely. I like the revamped new covenant carbine, and I really like the new silenced submachine gun also. The sound of the assualt rifle doesnt sound wimpy like in halo 3 either (though it still sucks). Those are about all I've really had trigger time with minus a few shots with the sniper rifle, Rocket launcher, etc. B)


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 27, 2009)

The new maps are simply and epicly AWSUM

Heres a screen shot of me K.O.ing some hijacker the other day on sandbox


----------



## sbugir (Sep 27, 2009)

Sick pic.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks  

I only wish i was looking to the right a bit more so you could see it a bit clearer : /


----------



## sbugir (Sep 28, 2009)

lol, I just beat the de javu vid master. Arghh 3 more to go


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 28, 2009)

Whats your gamertag?

Me and some friends from school are trying to get recon purely for a laugh.

They got a couple more vidmasters than me i think, i got lightswitch, and brainpan, getting 7 on 7 next week.

After that theres the halo 3 campaign Annual and then the ODST achievements.


----------



## sbugir (Sep 28, 2009)

Take a gander...Lemmiwinks Ownz  , i need the annual one on halo, and 7 on 7, lightswitch, and endure.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 29, 2009)

Me and some a couple of people from school are doing 7 on 7 next week, providing your online i give ya an invite


----------



## sbugir (Sep 29, 2009)

Will be there  , Oh my mic is dead though, so Ill try to get a new one.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 29, 2009)

Wait is your gamertag lemmiwinks or lemmiwkns ownz?

I might be online in an hour or two


----------



## sbugir (Sep 29, 2009)

lemmiwinks ownz, it might be a bit hard since your in the UK, i think your 8 hours ahead of me


----------



## revmdn (Sep 29, 2009)

My tag is RevMDN 73 if ya'll want to play. I only need Endure and a few other firefight achievements. But I'm willing to help if anyone needs it.


----------



## sbugir (Sep 29, 2009)

okay, will add, feel free to do the same, Id love to get endure as well.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 29, 2009)

lemmiwinks said:


> Will be there  , Oh my mic is dead though, so Ill try to get a new one.


Before you get a new mike, L, borrow someone else's and see if it works.. Sometimes, as Sunny has discovered (she got two new mikes before I could stop her). it's a problem with the card.


----------



## sbugir (Sep 29, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Before you get a new mike, L, borrow someone else's and see if it works.. Sometimes, as Sunny has discovered (she got two new mikes before I could stop her). it's a problem with the card.


It might well be the controller, will go check  Thanks Phil for the heads up.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Oct 5, 2009)

Completed ODST lats night  

Was an amazing halo game.

Ive been watching a youtube series on how to get the recon and the challenges really look like a heck of a lot of fun, which is why i want to do them for. Yeah maybe i'll use recon for a few weeks or a month but then its back to E.O.D. helmet, Hyabusa shoulders, and good ol CQC chest for me


----------



## sbugir (Oct 5, 2009)

LOLZ, Same, except Katana instead  , I need to do the endure challenge... its so hard.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Oct 5, 2009)

Lol, E.O.D. is awsum


----------



## yeatzee (Oct 5, 2009)

yeah I finished it Saturday. Overall I thought it was great, but am I the only one thats wondering what ever happened to the little engineer guy and how he helped the UNSC if at all?

Sergeant Johnson = [email protected]$$ btw


----------



## Morpheus uk (Oct 5, 2009)

Dunno, but that thing the covenant were unearthing was that big thing in Halo 3 i think, so did something : /


----------



## revmdn (Oct 5, 2009)

Got all the achievements, hence I haz Recon now. :wub: B)


----------



## yeatzee (Oct 6, 2009)

revmdn said:


> Got all the achievements, hence I haz Recon now. :wub: B)


Wow dude you must have been playing it all day and night since you got it! (or your just godly at halo B) )

Personally I'm going to pre-order CODMW2, than buy this after. COD4 FTW!


----------



## Morpheus uk (Oct 6, 2009)

COD4 2?

CODMW 2

COD4MW2?

COD6?

MW2?

Lol that game has so many names, ive been saving up and my dads gonna go halfes with me so we'll be getting it as soon as it comes out hopefully


----------



## revmdn (Oct 6, 2009)

yeatzee said:


> Wow dude you must have been playing it all day and night since you got it! (or your just godly at halo B) )Personally I'm going to pre-order CODMW2, than buy this after. COD4 FTW!


I just fair at playing. I just put in a lot of time. I can't wait for left for dead 2.


----------



## sbugir (Oct 6, 2009)

I won't lie MW2 will be better, but this'll hold me over until


----------



## yeatzee (Oct 6, 2009)

Morpheus uk said:


> COD4 2?CODMW 2
> 
> COD4MW2?
> 
> ...


Ha true


revmdn said:


> I just fair at playing. I just put in a lot of time. I can't wait for left for dead 2.


Fair enough



lemmiwinks said:


> I won't lie MW2 will be better, but this'll hold me over until


Halo's campaign will always be better, but I play online COD4 almost every day so CODMW2 will take up more of my valuable life :lol:  

I'll end up getting both though guaranteed


----------



## revmdn (Oct 6, 2009)

Firefight is the ish, so long as you have the people.


----------



## sbugir (Oct 6, 2009)

Lol. MW2s campaign will be better than ODST's, but as a whole, the Halo saga is better. IMO


----------



## Morpheus uk (Oct 7, 2009)

Think ive sent your a request lemmiwinks, dunno if it worked.


----------



## revmdn (Oct 7, 2009)

The Halo universe is going to blow up soon. Mico$oft wants to make it their Star Wars. There is even seven short anime films on the way.


----------



## sbugir (Oct 7, 2009)

Wow, personally I think they'll overuse it like they did to guitar hero. And morpheus, got the FR


----------

